# chain steering wheel



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

how cold do they get in the winter? im i gonna have to wear gloves all the time?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

pretty much


----------



## Lucky_863 (Dec 21, 2004)

Yup... Get cold as fuck if your ride ain't got a heater...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Nov 30 2006, 12:57 AM~6664977
> *how cold do they get in the winter? im i gonna have to wear gloves all the time?
> *


I NOMINATE YOU FOR DUMBASS OF THE YEAR YOU STUPID CANUCK!!!!!


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 2 2006, 08:37 PM~6682525
> *I NOMINATE YOU FOR DUMBASS OF THE YEAR YOU STUPID CANUCK!!!!!
> *


AND I NOMINATE YOU FOR THE HEAD-UP-ASS AWARD hes not canuck hes from manitoba you silly bitch :uh:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

this is another retarded question!!!!! canuck or not!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

your from manitoba and you dont know if or how cold metal gets in the winter?

thats just funny to me, even a plastic wheel will be cold


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 3 2006, 01:55 AM~6683734
> *your from manitoba and you dont know if or how cold  metal gets in the winter?
> 
> thats just funny to me,  even a plastic wheel will be cold
> *


  spoken like a B.C.'er :roflmao:


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 2 2006, 10:37 PM~6682525
> *I NOMINATE YOU FOR DUMBASS OF THE YEAR YOU STUPID CANUCK!!!!!
> *


go fuck your self you dumb childish lil prick. i asked a question expect to get an answer not some dumb ass whore crying for attention to post in my topic. get a life you fucking computer thug.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Not trying to be an asshole but homie, it's kinda common sense that you will have to wear gloves if you can't stand the cold steel......Isn't it a personal preference? :roflmao: *


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 2 2006, 11:19 PM~6683540
> *AND I NOMINATE YOU FOR THE HEAD-UP-ASS AWARD hes not canuck hes from manitoba you silly bitch  :uh:
> *


 canadians are canucks, just like americans are yankees!!! 'tha row'??? get your HEAD OUTTA SUGE'S ASS YOU WANNABE GANGSTER!!! GO GET A 'M.O.B'. TATTOO YOU BUSTER!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Dec 3 2006, 04:28 AM~6683933
> *go fuck your self you dumb childish lil prick. i asked a question expect to get an answer not some dumb ass whore crying for attention to post in my topic. get a life you fucking computer thug.
> *


YOU ARE IN A CAR CLUB AND YOU ASK SUCH A STUPID QUESTION!!?? AND TO TOP OFF YOUR COMMON SENSE QUESTION.....YOU ARE INQUIRING ABOUT A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL!!!!! A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL!!!?? GET A LIFE?? EVERYTHING IS COLD AT -38 CELSIUS IN WINNIPEGG!!!WHY WOULD A CHAIN WHEEL BE ANY DIFFERENT?? I THINK THEY MAY HAVE AN INVENTION CALLED DEFROST AND OR A HEATER SETTING IN CANADIAN CARS THAT WILL HELP YOU WITH YOUR PROBLEM...SO TO SERIOUSLY ANSWER YOUR QUESTION...WARM UP YOUR CAR..MAKE SURE THE HEATER IS BLOWING HOT AIR, ICE IS MELTED OR SCRAPED...AFTER 10 MINUTES OF IDLING YOUR PRECIOUS CHAIN STEERING WHEEL SHOULD BE WARM TO THE TOUCH,BE CAREFUL....IF ITS OKAY, PUT YOUR VEHICLE IN DRIVE(OR REVERSE) AND CONTINUE ON WITH YOUR BEAUTIFUL CRUISE THRU PORTAGE AND MAIN ST


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 09:48 AM~6684434
> *canadians are canucks, just like americans are yankees!!! 'tha row'??? get your HEAD OUTTA SUGE'S ASS YOU WANNABE GANGSTER!!! GO GET A 'M.O.B'. TATTOO YOU BUSTER!!
> *


act like you know trick , its tha row killa and if you knew anything other then cap guns and rub on tattoos and your lala land you might know that Tha Row Killa means KILLING OF DEATH ROW RECORDS which is DAZ n SNOOP


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

AND NOT SUGE KNIGHT


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:48 AM~6684434
> *canadians are canucks, just like americans are yankees!!! 'tha row'??? get your HEAD OUTTA SUGE'S ASS YOU WANNABE GANGSTER!!! GO GET A 'M.O.B'. TATTOO YOU BUSTER!!
> *


m.o.b is a better tattoo then the merman tattoo you got thats all over lil. stop tryna be hard on the computer


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 04:01 PM~6686367
> *act like you know trick , its tha row killa and if you knew anything other then cap guns and rub on tattoos and your lala land you might know that Tha Row Killa means KILLING OF DEATH ROW RECORDS which is DAZ n SNOOP
> *


...whatever you say orlando anderson!! :cheesy: ....if you are over the age of 17.....i swear the end of the world is near!!!...this canadian kid actin like hes all in the mix!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Dec 3 2006, 04:09 PM~6686407
> *m.o.b is a better tattoo then the merman tattoo you got thats all over lil. stop tryna be hard on the computer
> *


..... :uh: ....this kid asks a stupid question and doesnt surprise me when he comes up with weaker comebacks
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:22 PM~6688296
> *...whatever you say orlando anderson!! :cheesy: ....if you are over the age of 17.....i swear the end of the world is near!!!...this canadian kid actin like hes all in the mix!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


orlando anderson is dead and atleast i know what im talking about you tree huggin hippie :uh:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 09:44 PM~6688427
> *orlando anderson is dead and atleast i know what im talking about you tree huggin hippie  :uh:
> *


orlando and biggie are still alive and tupac really died of aids that he caught from the arabian prince who got it from dj yella. go bang on commuters at the surrey central skytrain station you dreamer


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:54 PM~6688491
> *orlando and biggie are still alive and tupac really died of aids that he caught from the arabian prince who got it from dj yella. go bang on commuters at the surrey central skytrain station you dreamer
> *


 :uh: this is why you should say no to crack


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

u lookin to get banned row killa???? u always runnin that mouth.


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

shut up


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 09:55 PM~6688498
> *:uh:  this is why you should say no to crack
> *


YOU ARE JUST AS MUCH OF A DUMBASS AS THE OTHER CANADIAN KID WHO STARTED THIS STUPID ASS THREAD!!!! :0


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

you talk like that in person??


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

wanna come find out ? :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:00 PM~6688525
> *YOU ARE JUST AS MUCH OF A DUMBASS AS THE OTHER CANADIAN KID WHO STARTED THIS STUPID ASS THREAD!!!! :0
> *


listen manu, dont judge canadians on these retards behaviour


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:01 PM~6688533
> *wanna come find out ?  :biggrin:
> *


sure :biggrin:


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

its funny cuz im half american and can get citizenship


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:01 PM~6688533
> *wanna come find out ?  :biggrin:
> *


 ARE YOU 2 GONNA HAVE 'I HATE YOU' SEX TOGETHER??? AHHHHHHH
:barf: :barf:


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

come drive to meet me


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal+Dec 3 2006, 11:02 PM~6688540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:03 PM~6688543
> *its funny cuz im half american and can get citizenship
> *


well then maybe u should move down to compton, being such a gangster that u are.

oh and manu, your a retard too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

no not compton santa barbara


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:06 PM~6688563
> *no not compton santa barbara
> *


oh is santa barbara more gangster?????????


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

its alot nicer


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

u r 1 fucked up kid


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 3 2006, 10:01 PM~6688535
> *listen manu, dont judge canadians on these retards behaviour
> *


 hes talking all gangster but aint been anywhere in his life other than guildford mall hanging out in front of mantique bumming smokes off bitches comin down the escalator by the food court. and in 2 hours his mom comes back in 2004 cherokee to pick him up for hockey practice


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

tell me something i dont know ?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:09 PM~6688575
> *hes talking all gangster but aint been anywhere in his life other than guildford mall hanging out in front of mantique bumming smokes off bitches comin down the escalator by the food court. and in 2 hours his mom comes back in 2004 cherokee to pick him up for hockey practice
> *


how come u know so much about canada fuck head???


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:09 PM~6688575
> *hes talking all gangster but aint been anywhere in his life other than guildford mall hanging out in front of mantique bumming smokes off bitches comin down the escalator by the food court. and in 2 hours his mom comes back in 2004 cherokee to pick him up for hockey practice
> *


you get your shit pushed in every day and if you went to jail you'd drop the soap on purpose tellin the homies you want a train ride


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:06 PM~6688563
> *no not compton santa barbara
> *


if your gonna pretend...pick a rough city...not santa barbara...gaucho pride!!!!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

anyone got a pic of the 11" one in? i might buy one but wanna see it in a car first


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:12 PM~6688601
> *anyone got a pic of the 11" one in? i might buy one but wanna see it in a car first
> *


 cant u see theres no steering wheel bullshit here??????????????


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:11 PM~6688592
> *if your gonna pretend...pick a rough city...not santa barbara...gaucho pride!!!!
> *


i aint pretending thats the differnce you littel g-unot


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 4 2006, 02:13 AM~6688603
> *cant u see theres no steering wheel bullshit here??????????????
> *


fuck you canuck :angry:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 3 2006, 10:10 PM~6688586
> *how come u know so much about canada fuck head???
> *


why dont you 2 go work on your 64 impala models and quit while you are ahead....you both are outmatched...believe that...i know so much because i was fucking a bitch by the name of tamara taggart......you heard of her???? :uh:


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:16 PM~6688621
> *fuck you canuck :angry:
> *


no affence man but you cant say anything dont you have a boogie man in your car to deal with ?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

yes


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:18 PM~6688638
> *yes
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:16 PM~6688625
> *why dont you 2 go work on your 64 impala models and quit while you are ahead....you both are outmatched...believe that...i know so much because i was fucking a bitch by the name of tamara taggart......you heard of her???? :uh:
> *


sorry bro, i build real cars!!!!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

manu are you giving the these guys a hard time lol

:biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 4 2006, 02:19 AM~6688645
> *sorry bro, i build real cars!!!!
> *


models are real cars if you want them to be


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:21 PM~6688659
> *models are real cars if you want them to be
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: VROOM VROOM :roflmao:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:21 PM~6688659
> *models are real cars if you want them to be
> *


ok?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 3 2006, 10:19 PM~6688645
> *sorry bro, i build real cars!!!!
> *


can i bang tamara in your regal....a regal??? how intersting....ive never seen a regal done in a lolo style!!!! you should be awarded the stanley cup for accomplishments in your one of a kind 1981 buick regal!!!!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

yay for regals







:uh:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 3 2006, 10:19 PM~6688648
> *manu are you giving the these guys a hard time lol
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


...im trying to decifer if tha row is real or just a character... :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:22 PM~6688677
> *can i bang tamara in your regal....a regal??? how intersting....ive never seen a regal done in a lolo style!!!! you should be awarded the stanley cup for accomplishments in your one of a kind 1981 buick regal!!!!
> *


regals were back in the day, i roll imps these days homie, g bodys are for beginners!!!!!!!!!!! But i would have let you bang her in the regal, as long as i could see her tits!!!


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:24 PM~6688688
> *...im trying to decifer if that row is real or just a character... :uh:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


if it aint real , it aint right :scrutinize:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

who we talkin about again


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:24 PM~6688688
> *...im trying to decifer if tha row is real or just a character... :uh:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: i dunno ither time to go look at some of his past posts,


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

hey milk is this regal guy the homie you all know that had the beat up red regal????


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

who the fuck is tamara taggart


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:27 PM~6688707
> *hey milk is this regal guy the homie you all know that had the beat up red regal????
> *



naw, differnt person,


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:27 PM~6688709
> *who the fuck is tamara taggart
> *


 i guess you dont watch the news, homie.....or tha weather :cheesy:


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

tamara ?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:27 PM~6688709
> *who the fuck is tamara taggart
> *



try google or yahoo they call this a search engine,


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 3 2006, 11:29 PM~6688722
> *try google or  yahoo  they call this a search engine,
> *


 :uh: i know try to keep up


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

ctv news now i know


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:29 PM~6688719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats her ......excuse me while i get MY JIGG ON................................................................................................... :0


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:31 PM~6688732
> *thats her ......excuse me while i get MY JIGG ON................................................................................................... :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

i see you donw there puff,,,,,,,




> * uh.gif i know try to keep up*


wow you found the edit button good for you :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

what now were all buddies, fuck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 3 2006, 11:34 PM~6688746
> *i see you donw there puff,,,,,,,
> wow you found the edit button good for you  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

monsterpuff, just had one myself!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 3 2006, 10:34 PM~6688747
> *what now were all buddies, fuck!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hey juicedregal and tha row....i live in bc!!! you malacca putsos!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:38 PM~6688764
> *hey juicedregal and tha row....i live in bc!!! you malacca putsos!!!
> *


i know this, ol boy!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

please manu, dont talk about me in the same sentence as tha row!


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

I LIVE IN VICTORIA BC come and get me fuckers  ill be waiting with a surprise


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:38 PM~6688764
> *hey juicedregal and tha row....i live in bc!!! you malacca putsos!!!
> *




SHIT EH! :wave:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:45 PM~6688789
> *I LIVE IN VICTORIA BC come and get me fuckers    ill be waiting with a surprise
> *


 will you take us out for tea at the empress hotel and can you show us butchatrt gardens ,loc??


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:48 PM~6688807
> *will you take us out for tea at the empress hotel and can you show us butchatrt gardens ,loc??
> *


no too busy for that sorry


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

i thought it was going to be a trip to the wax museum


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

ill take you both for a trip into sooke forrest but im the only one returing :biggrin:


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:48 PM~6688807
> *will you take us out for tea at the empress hotel and can you show us butchatrt gardens ,loc??
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:51 PM~6688817
> *ill take you both for a trip into sooke forrest but im the only one returing  :biggrin:
> *


 sooke forest???? them east indians own everything there too???
:dunno:


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:53 PM~6688830
> *sooke forest???? them east indians own everything there too???
> :dunno:
> *


  where the fuck did you get east indians from ?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:51 PM~6688817
> *ill take you both for a trip into sooke forrest but im the only one returing  :biggrin:
> *



Is that the normal thing for you to do with guests in victoria take them out into the bush?
are you going to teach us how to identify differnt types of evergreens? and fir trees?


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 3 2006, 11:54 PM~6688838
> *Is that the normal thing for you to do with guests in victoria take them out into the bush?
> are you going to teach us how to identify differnt types of evergreens? and fir trees?
> *


come find out


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 3 2006, 10:51 PM~6688814
> *i thought it was going to be a trip to the wax museum
> *


hahaha.......i hope this kid becomes one of your customers....stupid kids are good for business


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:55 PM~6688840
> *come find out
> *


did you juat ask me out? in the "row" that might be ok but not for me!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:56 PM~6688847
> *hahaha.......i hope this kid becomes one of your customers....stupid kids are good for business
> *



i dont mind, i have the best prces in town, busniess is business layitlow is my free time :biggrin:


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

you pillow biteing queer 

if you could read which you cant 

you would see that it says " IM THE ONLY ONE RETURNING "


so you can put the pieces of the puzzle together for yourself or do you need help with that too ?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:54 PM~6688833
> *  where the fuck did you get east indians from ?
> *


 does sooke or harjinder own a shop where i can buy a chain steering wheel for my 83 regal??


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:58 PM~6688860
> *does sooke or harjinder own a shop where i can buy a chain steering wheel for my 83 regal??
> *


Anda la puta que te pari.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

u guys forgot about miniature world!!!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:58 PM~6688857
> *you pillow biteing queer
> 
> if you could read which you cant
> ...


 this death row lover is gonna stuff a dude up in his asshole...what a gaylord!!!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 10:58 PM~6688857
> *you pillow biteing queer
> 
> if you could read which you cant
> ...



oh i get it, your gonna bring your nature puzzle that you made, its all about different trees right! pillow bitting queer??? are you trying to get a mental picture in your head about something?


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

manu and milkweed the real question here is 

who catches and who pitches


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

chris, u haven fun watchin from the bench????


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:05 PM~6688885
> *manu and milkweed the real question here is
> 
> who catches and who pitches
> *



damn he already has a preffrence and hes looking for compatible partners


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 4 2006, 12:07 AM~6688892
> *damn he already has a preffrence and hes looking for compatible partners
> *












































shouldnt you be dancing to YMCA or something ****** ?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:08 PM~6688904
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn you even have pics saved on your computer,


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

row killa really puts in that extra effort, he should go on that show "your momma"


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 4 2006, 12:09 AM~6688911
> *damn you even have pics saved on your computer,
> *


PICTURES ARE WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS and look 4 letters come together in my picture to form a word that best describes you and your life partner manu


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:10 PM~6688919
> *PICTURES ARE WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS and look 4 letters come together in my picture to form a word that best describes you and your life partner manu
> *


you still have it saved on your computer, loc


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

uh na ?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i bet he's got a library of gay porn


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:10 PM~6688919
> *PICTURES ARE WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS and look 4 letters come together in my picture to form a word that best describes you and your life partner manu
> *


your picture so you admit that its yours, its probubly you in it too...


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 4 2006, 12:12 AM~6688930
> *i bet he's got a library of gay porn
> *


how is that picture gay porn ? langford people are so fucking stupid


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 4 2006, 12:13 AM~6688933
> *your picture so you admit that its yours, its probubly you in it too...
> *


sorry to inform you but i got a littel family history for you . . . your mother's a whore and i guess for that reason you dont reconise your own father who turned gay after you were born


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

did i say that picture was gay porn???? u fkn idiot. isn't it past ur bedtime anyways???


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 4 2006, 12:16 AM~6688951
> *did i say that picture was gay porn???? u fkn idiot. isn't it past ur bedtime anyways???
> *


i dont have a bed time but when you wake your mother up in the morning can you wake me up too ?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:16 PM~6688949
> *sorry to inform you but i got a littel family history for you . . . my mother's a whore and i guess for that reason I dont reconise my own father who turned gay after I was born
> *



i dont get get it?


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 4 2006, 12:17 AM~6688964
> *i dont get get it?
> *


it was him in the picture :uh:


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:18 PM~6688965
> *it was him in the picture  :uh:
> *


only one way to save yourself killa, post your car and your 'paypa stack' :0 

:uh:


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

your father was in the picture


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

i will probably get banned cuz of theese pussies before i can


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:18 PM~6688965
> *it was him in the picture  :uh:
> *



thanks for explaining nothing but re-read your quote



> *sorry to inform you but i got a littel family history for you . . . my mother's a whore and i guess for that reason I dont reconise my own father who turned gay after I was born*


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:21 PM~6688976
> *i will probably get banned cuz of theese pussies before i can
> *


you were pretty quick on the draw with your last pic


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 4 2006, 12:16 AM~6688949
> *sorry to inform you but i got a littel family history for you . . . your mother's a whore and i guess for that reason you dont reconise your own father who turned gay after you were born
> *


that is my quote you fucking moron


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Dec 3 2006, 11:20 PM~6688972
> *only one way to save yourself killa, post your car and your 'paypa stack'  :0
> 
> :uh:
> *



paper stack positng im down for that challenge


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

row killas ride lol


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

my rides under construction still clean anyways


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

so did you find a body shop that could fill all those holes????????????????????????


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

yea


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

where??????


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

the 8 holes from the chrome trim being taken off


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaco ha ! not


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

ya right, you wish we still had a maaco


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

fuck maaco and fuck this topic im done


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 3 2006, 11:23 PM~6688998
> *row killas ride lol
> 
> 
> ...



color matched rims nice


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

he just got roasted by his mommy


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 3 2006, 11:29 PM~6689039
> *he just got roasted by his mommy
> *



11:30 on a week night time to turn the computer off and get to bed lol


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 4 2006, 12:29 AM~6689039
> *he just got roasted by his mommy
> *


actually i didnt i find it hurtin for certain to be on a computer 24/7 so unlike the rest of you i have a life outside in the real world shit to do yadiddimean


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:31 PM~6689048
> *actually i didnt i find it hurtin for certain to be on a computer 24/7 so unlike the rest of you i have a life outside in the real world shit to do yadiddimean
> *






what???


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

EXACTLY peace outski fuck all of yall


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i think he meant shit to pack.


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:31 PM~6689048
> *yadiddimean
> *



you got that right :0


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 3 2006, 11:32 PM~6689061
> *i think he meant shit to pack.
> *


and mo 'paypa' to stack


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

there's all ways gonna be hater's and its all good cuz you aint shit


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Dec 3 2006, 11:33 PM~6689064
> *you got that right  :0
> *



you understood that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 4 2006, 12:32 AM~6689061
> *i think he meant shit to pack.
> *


only shit im packin is a .357


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

like the forum outline says "dont take anything on the forums to serious" it should say especially the row killa!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:35 PM~6689087
> *only shit im packin is a .357
> *



you had your last dollar coverted to american?


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 3 2006, 11:36 PM~6689095
> *you had your last dollar coverted to american?
> *


lol


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 4 2006, 12:36 AM~6689095
> *you had your last dollar coverted to american?
> *


had your last line converted into crack ? FIEND


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

peace out dickweed


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 11:40 PM~6689116
> *peace out dickweed
> *



you leaving so soon???

and its milkweed come one man dont accuse me of not being able to read, shit you can copy and paste cant you....


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

well its been a slice!!! talk to u later milk


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 4 2006, 12:41 AM~6689118
> *you leaving so soon???
> 
> and its milkweed  come one man dont accuse me of not being able to read,  shit you can copy and paste cant you....
> *


i told you i have a REAL LIFE to attentend to that involves not being on the computer


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 3 2006, 11:41 PM~6689119
> *well its been a slice!!! talk to u later milk
> *



later, :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 4 2006, 03:42 AM~6689126
> *i told you i have a REAL LIFE to attentend to that involves not being on the computer
> *


jerkin off to the neighbor lady through her window isn't a life :uh:


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> *jerkin off to the neighbor lady through her window isn't a life :uh:*


DIDNT I TELL YOU TO GO PARK YOURSELF ALREADY


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

hno: MY CAR HAS A GHOST IN IT WHO IM GONE CALL ?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 4 2006, 06:52 AM~6689559
> *hno: MY CAR HAS A GHOST IN IT WHO IM GONE CALL ?
> *


WHAT BITCH YOU WANT SOME OH YA YOU KNOW YOU LOVE IT 























:roflmao:


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

k you guys started talking shit i needed a question answerd and you reply dumb shit. theres some metals that get colder then others. then you go start talking shit about canadians like your anybetter saying move to compton to see if your gangster nah buddy come move to winnipeg the murder capital. i bet we have more homisides here then where ever your fake ass lives. acting like america only has gangters im not saying that im gangster but im also not gonna just sit here while your talking shit. saying i need to come up with a better comback im not trying to amuse the people reading this shit.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Dec 4 2006, 05:03 AM~6689732
> *k you guys started talking shit i needed a question answerd and you reply dumb shit. theres some metals that get colder then others. then you go start talking shit about canadians like your anybetter saying move to compton to see if your gangster nah buddy come move to winnipeg the murder capital. i bet we have more homisides here then where ever your fake ass lives. acting like america only has gangters im not saying that im gangster but im also not gonna just sit here while your talking shit. saying i need to come up with a better comback im not trying to amuse the people reading this shit.
> *



move to compton???????

there was one guy from michigan posting and the rest of us are from BC where did you read compton????????????


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 4 2006, 01:04 AM~6688558
> *well then maybe u should move down to compton, being such a gangster that u are.
> 
> oh and manu, your a retard too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


right theres where i seen it


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Dec 4 2006, 05:03 AM~6689732
> *k you guys started talking shit i needed a question answerd and you reply dumb shit. theres some metals that get colder then others. then you go start talking shit about canadians like your anybetter saying move to compton to see if your gangster nah buddy come move to winnipeg the murder capital. i bet we have more homisides here then where ever your fake ass lives. acting like america only has gangters im not saying that im gangster but im also not gonna just sit here while your talking shit. saying i need to come up with a better comback im not trying to amuse the people reading this shit.
> *


i told the row to move to compton you stupid retard, read my avatar it even says BC CANADA, or cant you read????? your question is stupider than anyone i've ever heard, and winnipeg is the murder capital, my ass!!!!!! go freeze your little nuts off, you little ****!!! i dont give a fuck if your canadian or not!!!!!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ya bitch :angry:


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

i cant beleave this topic is still going


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

suge knight for mayor of victoria bc


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

burn hands in summer.. need gloves in winter.. and i still have calisis.(however you spell it) from when i had chain steering wheel in a daily 10 years ago. 

i like old skoo look of chain..but i'd never put it in a daily again. have one in my 68 now, but don't drive it alot.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

..........................................ok lets get back on track, as far as chain steering wheels, i'm sure they can be very cold in the winter time.

on the other hand they look great in the right kind of car.


----------

